# Firefox, Chrome oder Explorer 10?



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen welche den der beste von den Dreien ist?
Liebe Grüße Gazelle


----------



## onliner (19. November 2012)

Hoffe das die Datenkrallen GC u. IE abgeschlagen werden . IMHO 
Sorry wenn ich eine heise Debatte gestartet habe.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Also vom Datenklau her ist es doch gehupft wie gsprungen ob IE, GC oder MF, alle ziehen


----------



## Hideout (19. November 2012)

Welche der beste ist muss wohl jeder selbst herausfinden, für mich ist es Firefox.


----------



## JFF78 (19. November 2012)

Ich nutze Firefox wegen den sehr guten Addons, vor allem im Bereich Sicherheit und Unterdrückung lästiger Werbung


----------



## Festplatte (19. November 2012)

Google Chrome!


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Chrome. Alleine weil meine Tabs / History / Bookmarks mit 4 Geräten gesynct werden müssen (ja, das geht mit Firefox auch, aber Firefox für Android ist extrem ********).


----------



## GoldenMic (19. November 2012)

[x] Opera 64 bit
[x] Opera 32 bit
[x] Chrome
[x] Firefox
[x] IE

Je nachdem ob ich die Tasks nach verschiedenen Browsern aufteilen will. Hauptsächlich aber Opera 64 bit.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Warum nutzt du Opera?


----------



## GoldenMic (19. November 2012)

Warum nicht? 
Was genau willst du wissen?


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Ja kannst du das ein bisschen ausführen bitte 
Was spricht dafür, was gefällt dir besonders im Gegensatz zu den anderen?


----------



## onliner (19. November 2012)

Gazelle möcht sicher Wissen:
Bedienbarkeit; Verwaltung Addons; Sicherheit, etc...


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2012)

[x] Mozilla Firefox
[x] Iron


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> Gazelle möcht sicher Wissen:
> Bedienbarkeit; Verwaltung Addons; Sicherheit, etc...


 
Unter anderem...


----------



## GoldenMic (19. November 2012)

Ich hatte mal ne Weile verschiedene rumprobiert. Zunächst mal wollte ich vom IE weg. Firefox hat mir gar nicht zugesagt beim rumprobieren. Danach hatte ich ne Weile Chrome, war aber irgendwie auch nie mit zufrieden, irgendwas hab ich mit der Schriftarteneinstellung auch net auf die Reihe bekommen. Nachdem ich dann meinen neuen PC hatte empfahl mir mein Cousin Opera und damit bin ich direkt warm geworden.
Mittlerweile haben zwar auch andere Browser die Funktion da beim Browser schließen die Tabs offen bleiben aber ich hab mich nunmal mit Opera eingewöhnt, aber auch mit der relativ begrenzten Auswahl an Addons.
Zudem hats auch 64 bit, was bei der Menge an Tabs die ich immer offen hab schon Sinn macht


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zudem hats auch 64 bit, was bei der Menge an Tabs die ich immer offen hab schon Sinn macht


 
Hat Chrome auch. Chrome frisst auch gerne mal so 6 GiB RAM bei mir.  (150+ Tabs)


----------



## GoldenMic (19. November 2012)

Chrome benutz ich für Anno Online. Alles in einem Browser läuft mittlerweile eben auch net mehr so super wenn man x-Tabs aufhat.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hat Chrome auch. Chrome frisst auch gerne mal so 6 GiB RAM bei mir.  (150+ Tabs)


 
Ja Kacke ...wie geht das?
Ich finde Chrome wirklich ausgesprochen benutzerfreundlich strukturiert...

Hatte ne Zeit lang Firefox, das nervte mich aber iwann mit der Performance, dann bin ich auf Opera umgestiegen, der ist dann immer abgestürtzt und dann habe ich Chrome gefunden


----------



## derP4computer (19. November 2012)

[x] nur diesen einen *Mozilla Firefox*


----------



## KillerCroc (19. November 2012)

[X]  Google Chrome

Firefox wurde laufe der Zeit immer langsamer, und bin dann auf Chrome umgestiegen und alles ist wunderbar


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Ja Kacke ...wie geht das?
> Ich finde Chrome wirklich ausgesprochen benutzerfreundlich strukturiert...


Wie das geht ist für mich auch immer wieder ein Rätsel. Wird auch ab einer bestimmten Menge an Tabs zum Rätsel Spiel, da die Icons verschwinden (Tab Text kenne ich gar nicht) und man sich wild durch die Tabs klickt um einen zu suchen.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Daran solltest du arbeiten, das ist krank 
Aber ich will nen neuen PC haben mit 16 GB RAM, dann öffne ich 400 Tabs, woaaahhh wie cooool


----------



## blackout24 (19. November 2012)

Ich habe als Chromiumnutzer mal für Chrome gestimmt.
Aus der Addresszeile jedes Seite durchsuchen zu können allein ist für mich das Killerfeature. Dazu noch super flink und schneidet bei Sicherheit immer sehr gut ab. Wenn ich mal an Firefox sitze in der Uni drück ich immer Tab in der Addresszeile und wundere mich warum es nicht geht.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Wie aus der Adresszeile?


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Daran solltest du arbeiten, das ist krank
> Aber ich will nen neuen PC haben mit 16 GB RAM, dann öffne ich 400 Tabs, woaaahhh wie cooool


 
Alles nur eine sache des Gedächtnisses und der gewohnheit, kann mir meist merken wo sich wichtige Tabs befinden. 




> Wie aus der Adresszeile?


Einfach in die Adresszeile (da wo http://www....de steht) den Google Suchbegriff eingeben und Chrome sucht direkt.


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Achso ja das habe ich bereits festgestellt 
Aber bei mir ist Google Startseite


----------



## blackout24 (19. November 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie aus der Adresszeile?


 
Seiten die du besuchst die eine Suche implementiert haben, lassen sich nach ein paar Besuchen direkt aus der Addresszeile durchsuchen. Golem.de: IT-News für Profis hat z.B. oben rechts eine Suche. Wenn ich anfange golem.de zu tippen, merkt er nach "go" schon worauf ich hinaus will und ich kann es entweder auto-vervollständigen oder wenn ich Tab drücke etwas eingeben wie als würde ich erst auf golem.de gehen und dann oben in die Suche was schreiben und dann dort auf "Suchen" zu klicken. Spart viel Zeit benutz ich sehr oft. 

Anderes Beispiel Mindfactory.de. Wieder ne simple Suche auf der Seite. Anstatt dort auf die Seite zu gehen die erstmal laden muss dann das Suchfeld zu suchen dort mit der Maus reinklicken, Begriff eingeben und Enter drücken in der Addresszeile direkt "min<TAB>" -> Mindfactory.de durchsuchen: "Suchbegriff". Enter. Fertig. Sucht direkt los.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Seiten die du besuchst die eine Suche implementiert haben, lassen sich nach ein paar Besuchen direkt aus der Addresszeile durchsuchen. Golem.de: IT-News für Profis hat z.B. oben rechts eine Suche. Wenn ich anfange golem.de zu tippen, merkt er nach "go" schon worauf ich hinaus will und ich kann es entweder auto-vervollständigen oder wenn ich Tab drücke etwas eingeben wie als würde ich erst auf golem.de gehen und dann oben in die Suche was schreiben und dann dort auf "Suchen" zu klicken. Spart viel Zeit benutz ich sehr oft.


 
Ach, stimmt, das ist auch ein Feature was ich nicht mehr Vermissen will!


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Ja das ist GANZ große Klasse, das liebe ich am meisten 
Das Menü ist wunderbar aufgeteilt!


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. November 2012)

[X] Firefox. 

Bin damit vollkommen zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund umzusteigen.
IE hab ich mal ausprobiert und bin damit nicht so warm geworden. Chrome will ich aus prinzip nicht nutzen. (Der Telephoniert mit Sicherheit mehr nach Hause, als FFox)
Opera hab ich nie so richtig ausprobiert, da ich vorher FFox hatte und dann hatte ich keinen Grund mehr umzusteigen. 


Finde die rießige Auswahl an Apps einfach nur klasse. Das erste was bei einer Neuinstallation nach dem Graka Treiber mach, ist Firefox mit meinen Add Ons.

Außdem finde ich es noch gut, das Mozilla eine Non-Profit orintierte Organisation ist und eher der allgemeinheit als der eigenen Firma "helfen" will.

Absturztprobleme hatte ich übrigens nie. (Wenn waren die durch die Flash-GPU Beschleunigung. Seit die überall deaktiviert ist, läuft und läuft und läuft die Sache.  )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. November 2012)

[x] Firefox


Hab alle 4 getestet und Firefox hat mir am meisten zugesagt


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. November 2012)

Firefox und Chrome sind, wie ich finde, die besten! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Bisher macht ja Firefox ne sehr gut Figur, auf gehts abstimmen


----------



## Java_Jim (19. November 2012)

Firefox

Hab ihn immer schon benutzt, unter Windows und jetzt unter Linux.
Bin vollauf zufrieden


----------



## XT1024 (19. November 2012)

[x]FiFo
IE für Seiten, die im FiFo (evtl. ja durch Erweiterungen ) nicht funktionieren.
Ich habe auch keinen Grund Chrome auch nur auszuprobieren. Gegen goole habe ich aber grundsätzlich nichts.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Seiten die du besuchst die eine Suche  implementiert haben, lassen sich nach ein paar Besuchen direkt aus der  Addresszeile durchsuchen. Golem.de: IT-News für  Profis hat z.B. oben rechts eine Suche. Wenn ich anfange golem.de  zu tippen, merkt er nach "go" schon worauf ich hinaus will und ich kann  es entweder auto-vervollständigen oder wenn ich Tab drücke etwas  eingeben wie als würde ich erst auf golem.de gehen und dann oben in die  Suche was schreiben und dann dort auf "Suchen" zu klicken. Spart viel  Zeit benutz ich sehr oft.


 Hört sich interessant an. Für meine permanent besuchten Seiten habe ich mir im FiFo ein paar _Schlüsselwortsuchen_ (Rechtsklick in das Suchfeld) gebastelt.
wiki, wr, gh, wh oder whatever + [SUCHBEGRIFF] und fertig.  Funktioniert auch zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. November 2012)

Chrome!!!  Wasch da los


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Also repräsentativ wird es erst ab 100 Userabstimmungen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. November 2012)

Wieviele sind's denn schon ?

PS: Kann leider nur 1 Mal abstimmen


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wieviele sind's denn schon ?
> 
> PS: Kann leider nur 1 Mal abstimmen


 
lediglich 28, haut mal auf die Werbetrommel Jungs


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. November 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> lediglich 28, haut mal auf die Werbetrommel Jungs


 Mach mal langsam. 

Die Umfrage ist ja noch nicht mal 2,5 Stunden offen.


(Und Firefox  hat schon einen ordentlichen Vorsprung. - So muss das sein)


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Na Man Chrome muss gewinnen


----------



## blackout24 (19. November 2012)

lol 100 Personen ist alles außer repräsentativ


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

Haha wenn man sonstige Umfragen beachtet, da waren teilweise 36 leute aktiv...natürlich ist das repräsentativ bei 2000 Forenmitgliedern, das ist bei Wählerumfragen auch nicht anders als hier: 5%!! Sagen wir mal so signifikant


----------



## doodlez (19. November 2012)

benutze hauptsächlich ie und maxthon


----------



## Gazelle (19. November 2012)

was ist maxthon?


----------



## doodlez (20. November 2012)

ein browser natürlich ^^


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

85% IE, 15% Opera, 5% Firefox

Normal, unter Windows verwende ich hauptsächlich den IE, wenn von Vorteil, vor allem wenn eine Seite mit dem IE Probleme macht Opera.

Den Firefox verwende ich unter Linux.

Der Haupgrund dafür das ich primär den IE verwende ist das ich zu faul bin bei den Tastenkürzeln umzulernen .



> was ist maxthon?


Maxthon Browser


----------



## Supeq (20. November 2012)

Ab Version 5 mal irgendwann von Firefox nach Chrome (bzw. Chromium) gewechselt. Hauptgrund für mich war, das Firefox immer Probleme nach dem Beenden gemacht hat. Beim nächsten starten kam dann "Firefox wird bereits ausgeführt...." (der alte FF-Prozess war noch aktiv). 

Gibt es den Bug immer noch?


----------



## XT1024 (20. November 2012)

Bei dem FiFo hatte ich das noch nie. Gelegentlich (2-3x im Monat?) habe ich das aber bei dem Thunderbird, stört mich aber eher weniger.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2012)

In der Umfrage fehlt Safari.


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2012)

Wir gehen mal von Windows Nutzeroberfläche aus, deshalb nur die gängigsten, Threshold


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2012)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wir gehen mal von Windows Nutzeroberfläche aus, deshalb nur die gängigsten, Threshold


 
Safari gibt es auch für Windows. 
Safari - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## blackout24 (20. November 2012)

Und kann der etwas, was Chrome und Firefox nicht können? Bei Sicherheits Test schneidet der Appel Browser immer am schlechtesten ab.

Pwn2Own 2011: Hacker knacken Safari und IE als erstes » t3n News


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

Die Entwicklung von Safari für Windows wurde mehr oder weniger eingestellt, die aktuelle Version Safari 6 ist nicht für Windows erschienen und das wird sich in absehbarer Zukunft auch nicht ändern.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2012)

Opera !

Auch wenn ich gerade Chrome nutze, da sind halt die ganzen Android Lesezeichen drin, in die ich eh nie wieder reinschauen werde.


----------



## onliner (20. November 2012)

Mal aktuell hier in die Runde gefragt: Kennt wer eigentlch AVANT-Browser


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2012)

Nö, kenn ich nicht. Hört sich aber interessant an. 
Probier ich evtl. mal aus.


----------



## onliner (20. November 2012)

O_o Der Fuchs tut bei mir updaten auf 17.0 

Dabei wollt ich auch gerade den neuen Comodo IceDragon ausprobieren.

@Gazelle: wollt nur mal eben dein Thread missbrauchen


----------



## Cook1eX (20. November 2012)

[x] Sonstige

Ich benutze persönlich seit einiger Zeit den Comodo Dragon da ich persönlich sehr von seiner Oberfläche (einer Mischung aus Google Chrome und Firefox) angetan bin ... 

Aber dieser AVANT-Browser sieht auch interessant aus, danke für den Tipp! 

Lg


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. November 2012)

[X] Opera x64

Werde so schnell auch nicht wechseln, sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Gazelle (21. November 2012)

Die Hälfte ist geschafft, vielen Dank schon mal für die Teilnahme 

Ich finde es auch interessant, dass einige User völlige Exoten verwenden, von denen ich persönlich noch nichts gehört habe, vielleicht mag einer in einem How-to seinen Liebling mal vorstellen


----------

